# I.D this spider



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Turned around from the computer earlier and saw this thing clinging to the wall just staring at me. I swear it was sizing me up! They are pretty common around here, just some sort of house spider, but I'd like an ID on it please. I traped it in an icecream tub, couldnt decide wether to keep it or nuke it with bug spray. In the end I just let it go outside.

View attachment 117668


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

Wolf spider, of the Lycosidae family, this one is a Hogna frondicola I believe.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The spider you have pictured is an adult male, as can be seen by his pedipalps.
Where in the country are you located, as that has bearing on figuring out which species...
I am not sure (doesn't mean that it isn't) that it is H. frondolica (although I am *really* happy to see people stay current of taxonomic changes within spiders!)..that said I am doing homework as I have several species I think it might be...but I would like to know geographically where it was found ...


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Thanks guys. I'm in Yorkshire, England. Just did a search on that name you gave me but it didn't come up with any info. How big do these get? I'v seen them slightly larger then the one I caught before. If I keep one what should I be feeding it?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Finding a small Jar or any othertype of clearcontainer is great as you will be able to observe the spider should you choose to keep one. Feeding is really simple, just find things small enough for it to overpower, they will eat anything they can take down....*but*....if you catch an adult male like the one you photographed, be aware that it's life is going to be short on no account of yours...once they reach adult breeding stages, the male is out to breed and die...an unfortunate side effect of being male...(in spiders...and sadly many of the species, not just the latrodectus, eat the males during, or after breeding....)

I would check for species of the genus Lepthyphantes, and Eperigone, but there are sooo many species...chances are your vernacular "house" spider will give a better shot at Identification on your end in guides to spiders of the UK...or a call to a local university..or agricultural extension office (or the UK equivelent)... I will keep looking for you...










Added this for you: http://www.arachnology.be/pages/society/Eurosoc.html#BAS

perhaps there you can find an answer that is definative!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

aaaargggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

its a f*cking HORRIBLE spider


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Thanks

I'm thinking its possibly Tegenaria duellica


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

Yea, It does look like a Tegenaria duellica. I thought wolf because of the markings on the cephalothorax. I didn't take into account that he was living in the UK. Lol, at least I tried. I'm not very good on spiders, lol. I've taken an interest in them lately. If you can get another look at this species of spider, does it have eight eyes in two rows of four in slightly downward curved lines? Like this? On a side note Croc Keeper, you are the man. Lol.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I am so not "the man"....but I thank you for the compliment.

The real "men" are the academic ecologists/taxonomists/biologists who spend their lives locked in battle with academia, LOW budgets, misinformed public, municipal, State, and Federal Agencies, all for the simple reason they LOVE what they study. Seldom does their effort end in financial reward, or glory in th epublic eye...so it is they I salute and call "the men" (or "women")....

Wow read that with the "real men of genius" tune from the budweiser commercials playing in your mind...sorry...it works there..LOL


----------



## 909Justice (Aug 27, 2006)

piranhasrule said:


> Turned around from the computer earlier and saw this thing clinging to the wall just staring at me. I swear it was sizing me up! They are pretty common around here, just some sort of house spider, but I'd like an ID on it please. I traped it in an icecream tub, couldnt decide wether to keep it or nuke it with bug spray. In the end I just let it go outside.
> 
> View attachment 117668


looks like a Wolf spider to me or has the same body texture


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I believe he hit the nail on the head with _T. duellica_, which while suprficially similair in appearance to the wolf spiders is a grass spider...and duellica is a European species established in parts of the US along with a serious look alike _T. agrestis_ (the Hobo Spider)......


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

You are right CrocKeeper, I cannot imagine the long hours and work involved in classifying all the different species.

I was looking around and found that the eyes of a wolf spider and a giant house spider or hobo spider look very different.

Wolf Spider

View attachment 118020


Giant house spider or hobo spider (It looks like there are only six, but there are eight.)
View attachment 118021


I guess the eyes play a major part in Identifying species. Like the recluse species have only six eyes. And the hobo spider used to be, and still is on a lesser scale, feared becuase it was believed that their bites would cause tissue necrosis such as in recluse bites. But studies have shown no such necrotic effects.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

piranhasrule said:


> Turned around from the computer earlier and saw this thing clinging to the wall just staring at me. I swear it was sizing me up! They are pretty common around here, just some sort of house spider, but I'd like an ID on it please. I traped it in an icecream tub, couldnt decide wether to keep it or nuke it with bug spray. In the end I just let it go outside.
> 
> View attachment 117668


It wud be a dead 1 if i seen anything like this on my wall sqush it!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

That spider IMO is a Tegenaria atrica
I searched on common spiders and the visuals match for your area.

European Spiders

this particular one is about half way down the page. And it even makes mention of the similarities to the wolf family.


----------

